# Moving to Spain



## Losh (Oct 5, 2013)

Dear All,

We're a gay couple from Russia raising a child and expecting a second child to arrive shortly. Taking into account anti-gay campaign that has recently started in Russia and especially a law which is being considered now to allow kids to be taken to orphanages from gay families, we are forced to move out and consider Spain as our first choice due to climate, people, cost of living, language, etc. As we would need to get a resident visa, we are planning to buy property for amount exceeding 500,000 euros as per the new investor law adopted in Spain. Thus, we don't have an option of coming there and renting for a while to see which particular place best suits our expectations. We are thinking of Valencia as it's relatively a big city and is still on the coastline. We are thinking of buying some commercial property and a residential house (townhouse or a villa). Does Valencia seem to be a right choice? What residential areas are considered to be the best ones to live in? What do we have to know when buying a property? Are the prices still falling down? What's the average discount we potentially may negotiate with a seller? Thanks!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow what a lot of questions. First reply really is when are you thinking of doing this?? Let me say that in Southern Spain, the attitude towards gay people is extremely good and I don't think you will have any problems at all. I understand your predicament but would you be able to come to Spain for a holiday? Better than nothing and then at least you could see your potential areas to live and at least have some idea before committing lots of money.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Losh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We're a gay couple from Russia raising a child and expecting a second child to arrive shortly. Taking into account anti-gay campaign that has recently started in Russia and especially a law which is being considered now to allow kids to be taken to orphanages from gay families, we are forced to move out and consider Spain as our first choice due to climate, people, cost of living, language, etc. As we would need to get a resident visa, we are planning to buy property for amount exceeding 500,000 euros as per the new investor law adopted in Spain. Thus, we don't have an option of coming there and renting for a while to see which particular place best suits our expectations. We are thinking of Valencia as it's relatively a big city and is still on the coastline. We are thinking of buying some commercial property and a residential house (townhouse or a villa). Does Valencia seem to be a right choice? What residential areas are considered to be the best ones to live in? What do we have to know when buying a property? Are the prices still falling down? What's the average discount we potentially may negotiate with a seller? Thanks!


I don't know enough to answer your questions but I do know about the homophobic legislation in Russia and my trades union Is actively involved in campaigning against these dreadful laws.
My same- sex partner and I live in Andalucia and we haven't found a trace of homophobia. Thrax is right...Spain is a good place to be gay..you can even get married!
Good luck to you, I hope everything works out well for you.

Maryx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We have just sold a house to a Gay couple in Southern Spain, they are really happy and have had no problems. Also their marriage is considered legal here in Spain.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Losh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We're a gay couple from Russia raising a child and expecting a second child to arrive shortly. Taking into account anti-gay campaign that has recently started in Russia and especially a law which is being considered now to allow kids to be taken to orphanages from gay families, we are forced to move out and consider Spain as our first choice due to climate, people, cost of living, language, etc. As we would need to get a resident visa, we are planning to buy property for amount exceeding 500,000 euros as per the new investor law adopted in Spain. Thus, we don't have an option of coming there and renting for a while to see which particular place best suits our expectations. We are thinking of Valencia as it's relatively a big city and is still on the coastline. We are thinking of buying some commercial property and a residential house (townhouse or a villa). Does Valencia seem to be a right choice? What residential areas are considered to be the best ones to live in? What do we have to know when buying a property? Are the prices still falling down? What's the average discount we potentially may negotiate with a seller? Thanks!


I'm so sorry to hear about the reasons for you leaving Russia. Their attitude in unacceptable, however I fear little will change it in the near future.

I can thoroughly recommend the Valencia area and indeed the city itself. I can tell you though that there is a good rail link all the way down to Gandia in the South, and therefore it is possible to live anywhere down that route with easy, quick and cheap access to the city itself. Many do, as property is cheaper away from the city and it costs only just over €6 return a day from Gandia to Valencia.

When buying a property take care.
If you find somewhere, appoint an independent solicitor. Dont use one recommended by the agent or seller. I have a very good one in Gandia, if you ever need one.
Be in contact with the seller from the start. Some estate agents will try and sell for more than you are telling you.
Don't get involved in the black money part payment in cash game. It's just not worth it.
As regards discounts .... just make an offer you are comfortable with and work from there. It's a buyers market in Spain

Good luck


----------



## Losh (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your tips! Will appreciate if you may share solicitor details. Will be there looking around next week!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Losh,

Good luck with your relocation-

You should also consider the Canary Islands, very good for winter holidays,

Link below for photos of where I live.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Losh said:


> Thanks a lot for your tips! Will appreciate if you may share solicitor details. Will be there looking around next week!


CAROLINA JUST MIRÓ
Abogado - Lawyer
Spanish Law Society Member No 12728
Insured via Spanish Law Society

Office Hours : Monday to Friday 09:00 to 19.00.

Mobile number: (00 34) 630 236 484

Landline (00 34) 960 712 983

Http://gandialawyers.com

Pso. Germanías, 43. Esc.8-1º-1ª
46702-Gandía
Valencia


----------

